# new puppy - breath- WOW



## melbell (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi all,
I posted the other day, we were thinking about getting a new puppy for our 1 yr old golden to play with. We got one last night, and hes wonderful. A big baby. Our other golden Saide is gooing to be ok with him I think. The funny thing this morning he was trying to nurse her...I dont think she liked that so much... Anyway the puupy ( we are still thinkking of a name) has terrible breath... it smells like a skunk.. I have had puppies before and never noticed a skunk smell.. What could cause this? Is it normal?
thanks
melanie


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup!!!!

I always compared puppy breath to a mild skunk smell or coffee grounds......maybe a have a strange sense of smell. I actually like the smell of a skunk.....from a distance that is.

Do you have any names your thinking about?


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Its called PUPPY BREATH!!!!!!!!!!!! :yuck: :yuck: :yuck:

MOST PEOPLE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!

Personally........ :yuck: :yuck: :yuck:

 it will go away in a couple of months!!


----------



## melbell (Dec 22, 2006)

I only have one name , maybe Oakley.. I think it goes well with Sadie...I have three kids and they dont like that name.. The breath is horrible, it makes me gag... We are taking him to the vet after school today. I want to make sure hes ok...


----------



## melbell (Dec 22, 2006)

I hope puppy breath is all it is,I have had puppies before and never noticed a smell that bad....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I like Oakley. I know there at least 2 Oakleys in this forum. I have so many names for my future dogs......lol to bad I can't have all the dogs I'd like too.....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

melbell said:


> I hope puppy breath is all it is,I have had puppies before and never noticed a smell that bad....


Charlie's puppy breath was overshadowed by the smell of a farm......YUCK!!


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got a puppy last week. I personally have always liked puppy breath.... UNTIL, I noticed that my puppy wants to eat his own poop! :yuck: :yuck: :yuck:
My boyfriend said "yup, there's your puppy breath for you!" I haven't liked it since. Maybe your puppy is doing this? I don't know. We plan to get some of that fiber to put in his food so he wont do this anymore.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy. Cant wait to see pictures of the both of them. I have a new puppy and I am noticing his puppy breath less and less. I like the name Oakley and we have two of them here.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I love some puppy breath but some times it makes you wanna gag but its still too cute


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I love puppy breath! Smells to me just like burnt coffee!

If your pup has "gaggy" puppy breath you may want to get him checked out. How old is he? Maybe he is trying to nurse on your Sadie because he was taken from him mom too young??

Oakley is a cute name!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have always loved puppy breath never thought of it wanting to make someone gag though. But 16 weeks it is all pretty much gone away.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy, gosh do I miss puppy breath, personally I love it!:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I have always loved puppy breath never thought of it wanting to make someone gag though. But 16 weeks it is all pretty much gone away.
> 
> Hooch


Hey Hooch! Nice to see you back again! Hope you're feeling better

Jazzys Mom


----------



## KyTucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Our pup has a distinctive odor to his breath but I wouldn't describe it as skunk-like, or even undesirable for that matter. I would think diet has a little something to do with it. Any new treats or such that may not be sitting well?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Congratulations on your new baby!! I like the name Oakley, too.

The skunk smell is definitely "puppy breath". My puppy, Sasha, is just about 5 mo old and I haven't smelled her skunk breath for awhile. I l-o-v-e the smell of puppy breath.

The first week or so when I brought Sasha home, she would try to nurse on my shoulder or neck when she was hungry--I particularly noticed this first thing in the morning when I would carry her out to pee--she seemed almost desperate to eat. She was 7 wks old and very small when I first brought her home. It only lasted a few weeks, though.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

AHHH the joys of puppy breath!! post sum pics of your new arrival!!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

haha we thought the same thing, we thought there was something wrong!!! SKUNK! ewwwwwwwwwwwww perfectly normal though =)


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Congrats on the new puppy. Boomer had that skunk breath too, he is 12 weeks old now and I don't smell it anymore. We did switch his food at 9 weeks old to Innova, I don't know if the food has something to do with it? My previous dog never had skunk breath.










*


----------



## melbell (Dec 22, 2006)

We took him to the vet, he didnt seem too concerned about it,. He said when we go back in three weeks he would check it again. HE told me that sometimes they have bacteria in their tummy that can make their breath smell bad. He also said that he had worms when they checked him and that could be a contributing factor as well. we also have another problem I was wondering if anyone had heard of.. half of his tail has no fur, it looks like a possums tail...the vet told us that its not uncommon, the mother didnt clean him off well enough when he was born, he said his fur may not ever grow back. He gave us an antibiotic creme to put on it . Has anyone ever heard of this? This was the sweetest puppy in the litter thats why I picked him... HEs calm and I can tell hes going to have a wonderful personality..
thanks 
melanie


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Skunk breath is normal puppy breath. :yuck: Then they start teething and get blood breath. :yuck::yuck: When their adult teeth come in then they get regular dog breath - none of them are great but hey - have you ever smelled your own breath in the morning? :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Hey Hooch! Nice to see you back again! Hope you're feeling better
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Thanks feeling alot better. Not as good as yesterday but still well.

Hooch


----------

